# Putnam County TN Bee Keepers Association



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Our regular meetings are on the first Thursday of every Month @ 6:30 PM TTU South hall in Cookeville TN. Everyone is welcome to come to any meeting, or to sign up for our newsletter - CookevilleBeeKeepers.com

We are a new (about 6 months) but thriving association with about a 50/50 mix of new/experienced bee keepers.


----------

